# Tycoon Lake Report



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Fished Tycoon Lake for the first time ! Arrived around 8am, it was a 1 hour and 20 minute ride from Washington CH. Water temperature was high 80's, my buddy and I got our yaks in the water and fished the area near the ramp with no luck .

We paddled across the lake to the lily pads my buddy had on his 1st cast towards the pads with a swimbait hooks into what seems to be a nice bass! He gets it back to the yak after it jumps out the water several times right as he goes to get it, the bass gets free. Looked to be 14-15 inches.

I catch my first bass and only bass around 9am on a white yum dinger . He was 17 inches . Had alot of hits and misses for myself. My friend caught 2 and lost 2. Spoke with another gentleman who caught 5 from his yak he got there right at day break.

All in all good day on the lake I will make a return trip


----------

